# "first" new Audi A3 in norway



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

I was at a car event yesterday, and found the new Audi A3
























The gas pedal have been moved from the floor...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Nice shots. Did you have a chance to sit in the car? If you did, can you compare the leg/thigh room compared to the old model?


----------



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes I did, but I didn't have much time to sit there, and my knowledge on the outgoing model is not the best...
I did find it "roomy" but I'm only 175cm(5'9") high, It is quite similar sized to the golf VI....
Sorry... 
The interior quality is good.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Neat to see that A1 in the background too. The A3 looks great in this configuration. I hope they bring something like it to the USA. (sports trim, not eco)


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Wait, is that an A1 next to it or?


----------



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes it is the A1 5 door model. It is a bit too common around here so i didn't take any pictures of it...


----------



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

I was at the Audi shop on Friday. 
I filmed the A3 interior (only a cellphone cam) 
http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h248/merog/?action=view&current=2012-08-31160552.mp4 
And some info (in norwegian) 








The car as it sits here has the price tag of the equivalent to* $ 61.480* 
the base price for the A3 in Norway is *$ 50.196*  

And I took a couple of pictures of a audi A1 5 door. 
































Price as showed here *$ 49.571* 
Base price *$ 36.128*


----------



## Tequila (Nov 15, 2005)

I love that new Audi taillight design (on the new A3 as well), that's already been featured in the new A6, A8, A5, Q3 at least. I don't know what you'd call it - "eyelashes"? 

I prefer the front mask of the U.S. models to the Europeans ones, more evocative (the headlights and grill on the A8, for instance). 

But in general the new A3 looks disappointingly similar to its predecessors.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Tequila said:


> But in general the new A3 looks disappointingly similar to its predecessors.


 An old saying: if it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

Everyone should know by now that auto manufacturers are loathe to make radical changes with successful design language. If you get too radical you end up with the Ford DN101 Taurus in 1996, the Bangle-flamed 5-series or the current Honda Civic.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Tequila said:


> But in general the new A3 looks disappointingly similar to its predecessors.


 Like the car but I also agree. If their going to make small changes to a design I don't think it should take 9 years to do it. Current car was at show in late 2003.


----------



## Tequila (Nov 15, 2005)

Travis Grundke said:


> If you get too radical you end up with the Ford DN101 Taurus in 1996, the Bangle-flamed 5-series or the current Honda Civic.


 Good examples. Bangle's 7-series was even worse, in my opinion (the mismatched trunk). 




dmorrow said:


> Current car was at show in late 2003.


 Wouldn't it be 2005, though? The original Sportback? That's still the basic shape of the car, over the years there have only been minor changes, design-wise.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Tequila said:


> Wouldn't it be 2005, though? The original Sportback? That's still the basic shape of the car, over the years there have only been minor changes, design-wise.


 Current model (second generation and current one) was shown at Geneva in March 2003. Roughly 6 more months and it was 10 years ago. It came to the U.S. in 2005. Google it. 

It got a facelift in 2008 but it was pretty minor.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Tequila said:


> I love that new Audi taillight design (on the new A3 as well), that's already been featured in the new A6, A8, A5, Q3 at least. I don't know what you'd call it - "eyelashes"?


 The A3 first came out with the outline of the lights housing with LED toobs for rear lights, which you now also see in Maseratis and MB CLS. Not sure why they got rid of that look and went with the eyebrow or eyelash thing. I think the orig style was cooler


----------

